# 2002 745i Nav Upgrade



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi,

Does any one know whether we can upgrade the CD-based Nav on 2002 745i to a DVD-based? If yes, how much we are talking about?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

LouisBMW said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know whether we can upgrade the CD-based Nav on 2002 745i to a DVD-based? If yes, how much we are talking about?


I haven't seen anyone/where you can upgrade it to the DVD based system, but you can get the CD map data updates from Navteq here:
http://www.navteq.com/
All 8 CD's, Version 2005-2 is $199.
Individual regions is $129./ea


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks.

In this case, I will just get my nav software upgraded to teh latest version. I don't think there is that many difference between the new 2005 and my 2002 CD.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Wait.

Then, why the thread "2002 with DVD Nav" says he bought the 2002 with DVD Nav previous owner upgraded? :dunno: I will keep digging this issue.


----------



## ccie6679 (Jun 19, 2005)

The upgrade from CD to DVD is rather simple - plug and play. One of the easier upgrades - thats why I am truly amazed that mine is not working. I am taking mine to the dealer on Wedndesday and will let you know what I find out. I do not know what the cost of the DVD unit is.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks. Keep me updated.

Actually, I have a schedule to bring in mine for service tomorrow also. I will check with them about this issue also.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

ccie6679,

As a CCIE, you should be able to fix the DVD nav yoursef. :neener: 

You said the CD to DVD upgrade is plug-and-play. Are you saying I can just buy a MKIV DVD drive from eBay and replace the CD one? The reason I am looking for DVD is for 2 things - Faster Display and Higher Resolution. With the existing screen, can you tell the DVD nav has a better display resolution than the CD one when you shopping for the car? Hope the resolution is not limited to teh screen.


----------



## ccie6679 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish I could answer most of your questions. I have yet to see what a DVD looks like in my car. Let me get back to you later this week. As far as swapping out the CD for a DVD, I have read in numerous forums that it really is a plug and play swap. See this forum (X5 forum, but the principles are the same)

http://www.x5world.com/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=59


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

ccie6679 said:


> I wish I could answer most of your questions. I have yet to see what a DVD looks like in my car. Let me get back to you later this week. As far as swapping out the CD for a DVD, I have read in numerous forums that it really is a plug and play swap. See this forum (X5 forum, but the principles are the same)
> 
> http://www.x5world.com/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=59


Thanks.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

ccie6679 said:


> The upgrade from CD to DVD is rather simple - plug and play. One of the easier upgrades


I wouldn't be so sure of that...

The descriptions on X5world seem to be plug and play for all the standard navigation systems, not the iDrive software.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

While I bought my car in for service today, I confirmed this with dealer. The dealer said the 2002 745i/Li CD nav can NOT be upgraded to DVD. The reason is to do so will need to replace the entire nav system.

Too bad.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

LouisBMW said:


> While I bought my car in for service today, I confirmed this with dealer. The dealer said the 2002 745i/Li CD nav can NOT be upgraded to DVD. The reason is to do so will need to replace the entire nav system.
> 
> Too bad.


 Not surprised.

While it's not as fast as a DVD drive, the CD-ROM in the E65 is noticeably faster than the other BMW CD based systems. Unless you frequently drive outside of your nav disk region, I don't see any benefit for having DVD.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Mathew said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> While it's not as fast as a DVD drive, the CD-ROM in the E65 is noticeably faster than the other BMW CD based systems. Unless you frequently drive outside of your nav disk region, I don't see any benefit for having DVD.


The good part is the dealer said they will check whether my nav has latest version of s/w. If not, they will upgrade it. They will have my car for couple days.


----------



## ccie6679 (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, bad control unit in DVD NaV. Being repaired as I type this. I'll let ya know how it turns out when I pick iy up later today.


----------



## obedfv (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Ccie, Im Planning To Purchase A 02 745i And I Wanted Your Opinion Of The Vehicle. Ive Read That It Had A Few Problems W/ The Computer Software. Should This Stop Me From Taking The Dive? Anything Else I Should Know About?


----------



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

I know you can but I haven't checked into pricing. Thinking about it myself for the 02 745i. They come as an optional separate feature mostly at the time of purchase. I didn't think others knew it was possible.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

lilmano1 said:


> I know you can but I haven't checked into pricing. Thinking about it myself for the 02 745i. They come as an optional separate feature mostly at the time of purchase. I didn't think others knew it was possible.


 A DVD nav upgrade was never an optional accessory. An LCD screen with a DVD movie player for passengers was.

I can't think of any part/product that's only available "at the time of purchase." If you are willing to spend the money, then dealers will put anything they offer on, at any time.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Did they replace your nav with another CD or a DVD unit?


----------



## SBENTON (Jul 10, 2005)

*Nav*

Bmw No Longer Makes Or Stocks Cd Nav For The 745 If The Cd Nav Goes Bad They Have To Replace It With The Dvd I Did This To Several Cars When I Worked At A Bmw Dealership


----------



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

*SBENTON, OOOHH, Good someone w/service experience*

you say you worked at the dealership before? Where are you now? Did you find that their were a lot more issues with the 02 745 than expected? I have some questions for you if you will. Can I direct reply to you on here? I am fairly new to the site. :hi:


----------

